# CGK boergoats Faith had a boy



## RPC

Athena is due January 5th. This will be her 4th or 5th kidding, she has had up to quads so her belly is a little streched out. I just bought her a couple weeks ago so I don't know what to expect out of her. She is really friendly but these pictures don't do her justice when it comes to how big she is. I would guess her to be about 200-225lbs. Sorry the quality of pictures isn't very good because they are from my phone. When I took the top view photo I put my hand on top of her to show you how wide she was.


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Athena is a very nice doe! I'm betting she has twins in there...and it's not too long of a wait to find out :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

nice boer Doe there..... cant wait.... to see her kids..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Yeah she is a tank i will be fine with twins but kinda want triplets just because I haven't had more then twins yet and I think it would be fun. I am praying for atleast 2 bucks so think blue.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I thought trips would be fun and quads --- I am happy when my does just have twins, much easier and less chances of weak kids and kids who are rejected by mom.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Good point Stacy maybe your right twins would be good


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Trips are OK ...only if ...you have a good momma.....and....the momma has plenty of milk for 3 ......when the kids eat... they all...nurse ...at the same time.. it is a food fight..... if there are enough teats..... I like 2x2 clean.....
With my boers... that have trips....they do wonderful with them.....I never have to supplement with mine... plenty of milk .....all the way through.... to weaning time....
If the doe only has 1x1 .... the weakest kid of the 3 that gets pushed off...... will not get any milk..... as mom ...will move away ...and not let any of them nurse ....for a while after that..... so ...the weakest kid ...will go without and get weaker and weaker...and will have to be supplemented.....


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She's a lovely looking doe Roger, congrats! Here's hoping for some bucks! Very exciting! Our first winter kidding will be within a few days of your doe!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Here are some updated photos I took on my blackberry so sorry if they are not the best. My cow I mean goat LOL is getting huge and I am not sure if her belly will actually touch the ground before she pops or not.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Good Grief she is HUGE! Poor girl! She's a pretty girl though, and she looks soooo long! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She is super long. I just can't wait to see what she gives me.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Poor girl is over these babies she has been laying down alot more and I know can't wait to pop them out. Only a couple more weeks and she can.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

wow...she is bigger.... can't wait to see the kiddo's.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I bet she is, I'd be too! Won't be long!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

17 more days why does the last month take sooooooo long I am ready for them now. She has to wait atleast 12 days then after that I don't care. Our 4-H kids have to be born after the first of the year so I guess we will have to wait but atleast its getting closer and not 5 months away like Ruby might be. She decided to go into heat tonight and this is Paintball's last try or he has to wait till next fall.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Look at it this way....Good things come... to those who wait... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Happy kidding! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Wow, think she'll last 17 more days?  Almost time!
Ithma is due in 11 days! I know how you feel on the waiting game!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She has to wait 11 in order for the kids to show them so it will hold her legs together if I have to. LOL I just want those 11 days to go faster.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She is ready to pop. Poor girl doesn't jump up when I walk in her pen quite as fast as she used to.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Does anyone know why she looks like she is loosing hair in 2 lines on her belly is it just from the skin stretching? You can see it in the picture.


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Poor miserable looking girl...awwww! I can see the hair loss, she could be itchy there and is rubbing her width on something.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

looks like she's scratching on something..

she's massive!


----------



## jberter

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

My what a wide load ,,she is a pretty girl and hope she gives you a couple of fine baby :kidred: :kidred:  sense she is so big now, she has probly found an easy way to scratch her back on something,,keep us updated on the dear ole sweety....


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I will show you all many pictures of her kids when they come. I am actually hoping for boys because these will be the kids 4-H wethers. If I could get 2 wethers and 1 doe I would be happy. But who knows what she has hiding in there. I really want a paint doe from my next doe that is due. That doe would be 98.5% boer if she is in there. I will start Jasmines kidding thread once Athena has her kids, Jasmine isn't due till 2/14/11. So I don't like starting them toooo early or I can't stand the wait any longer.


----------



## fruittartcaprines

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

What a darling doe! She sure does look uncomfortable poor thing, but it will totally be worth it for both of you! She's definitely wide! Those are gonna be some big babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I agree she is massive! Poor girl! Maybe she'll go early!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She was acting weird tonight so I am worried she might go tooo early. Normally She is a quiet doe but tonight as soon as I got out of my car she was screaming then when I got in the barn she was rubbing all over everything scratching her sides. I threw her some hay and she shut up. She doesn't look open enough to be in labor but what do I know. I guess we will see. I need her to wait till new years atleast.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well good luck...she is very pretty and huge....Hope she gives you healthy babies


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Maybe she's just uncomfortable, or rubbed against something and it bothered her but she kept rubbing anyway? Hopefully she doesn't go too early!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She most likely rubbed there...... do you see any lice on her?


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Nope no lice just must have rubbed right there......I think we are getting close Her tail head is more pronounced and she is acting really uncomfortable. I really hope she waits another week but I don't know if she can. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She does sound closer.... I agree... she may not hold out another week.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Thats bad news because for the fair if she has wethers they must be born after the first or you can't show them. O well we will take what we can get and be happy I have more does due.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Oh man... well ...I hope... she can hold out til then....but... you never know.... :hug:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well I guess all I really want are happy healthy kids however I have to get them. All I can do is wait and see what she does


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Ithma is the same way Roger, I can see the changes in her tail area. I don't know if her ligs feel different, hubby checked them today and said they felt fine, but did he check them right, and what's his definition of fine LOL
She looks really uncomfortable too. 
Poor girls. At least they have the extra weight keeping them warm in this crazy cold weather!

But if your weather is like ours for New Years weekend it would be a GREAT weekend for kidding! highs might be in the low 50s on Friday! I about fainted when I saw the forecast. Really, after the past month of bitter cold, and all this white stuff on the ground!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well its going to be a long night I think she is in labor. She didn't get up this last time I went and checked on her. She isn't getting up to poop anymore. She is just pooping while laying there and its coming every couple minutes so I imagine that's with the contractions. Why couldn't she either wait till day light or 7 more days. Darn goat. Maybe this will be a false alarm but I don't think so. She is also bug eyed when I was out there. No real sounds but a little grunting. No pawing at the ground or goo. So who really knows all I know is I am checking her every hour tonight then my mom will have to check her tomorrow if she hasn't had them before I have to go to my dads for his family christmas parties.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

fingers crossed!
I hope she's just preparing for kidding in Jan


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Would you think she is in labor from what I have described?


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I would think so but then again I had one go in Nov. and didn't even realize she was in labor. and have three or four right now that are keeping me guessing.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I'm no pro, but sounds like she could be in labor. Is there any progress? You gotta update us soon!!!!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well no changes just uncomfortable I think. I am really tired and I have my last 2 christmas parties today so I will be able to focus more on her once today is over.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Wow she is really hanging on to those kids.... :hug: I hope she has them...when you can be there for her..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Whew, well hopefully she'll wait until the new year then. Have fun at the parties, and hopefully you can make a full recovery! We had family here yesterday, and I think it'll take me another few days to recover. Not to mention what my house looks like!! UGH I don't want to look at it LOL I'm going outside to work on doorways to help keep the snow/wind from coming into the shelters....house has to wait...hehe...


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I really hope that she holds on til after midnight New Years Eve!! She's likely feeling pressure from the kids getting into position...not getting up just means that she's comfie in that spot. I would however, make her get up and move about, the exercise is good at this point and it will help with lining up those kids.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

That's what I was doing last night I made her get up while I was out there. Not every hour but atleast a couple times and she was stretching. Hopefully getting them all into position to wait a few more days. Its been 140-145 days whats another 5 days. I think I am going to just tie her legs together so they don't come out till midnight new years eve. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*



RPC said:


> That's what I was doing last night I made her get up while I was out there. Not every hour but atleast a couple times and she was stretching. Hopefully getting them all into position to wait a few more days. Its been 140-145 days whats another 5 days. I think I am going to just tie her legs together so they don't come out till midnight new years eve. LOL


LOL!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

:laugh:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well I e-mailed the breeder trying to get information on Athena's kidding history. She said she normally goes 3 days late. So I am not watching her as close ( no hour checks) and she said that even with her quads she gets really sunken in right before she kids. So that was a big help. She also normally kids during the day except again with the quads it was at night. So here's to hoping she makes it to January and she gives me enough warning to be out there when she kids. Plus 2 bucks and a doe would be nice. But that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*



RPC said:


> Well I e-mailed the breeder trying to get information on Athena's kidding history. She said she normally goes 3 days late. So I am not watching her as close ( no hour checks) and she said that even with her quads she gets really sunken in right before she kids. So that was a big help. She also normally kids during the day except again with the quads it was at night. So here's to hoping she makes it to January and she gives me enough warning to be out there when she kids. Plus 2 bucks and a doe would be nice. But that's just icing on the cake.


Sounds great! Hopefully she'll stick with the routine then! I wish I had asked this info from the people I bought Ithma from, I know she had twins but don't know anything more than that because dummy me didn't know to ask LOL I 'think' I still have their phone number, and I know they would want to hear about the girls...hmmm...


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I would give it a try the worst thing that could happen is they don't remember so then you aren't out anything.. I don't care if she makes it part the 5th which is her second due date I just want her to make it part Dec 31st. It seems so far away. I can't wait another week or 2 for kids I am ready. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*



RPC said:


> I would give it a try the worst thing that could happen is they don't remember so then you aren't out anything.. I don't care if she makes it part the 5th which is her second due date I just want her to make it part Dec 31st. It seems so far away. I can't wait another week or 2 for kids I am ready. LOL


I hear ya, I can't wait for kids too! But I keep trying to tell Ithma to hold out until Wed or Thurs at the earliest when it's warmer out! Perfect kidding weather for this time of year if she makes it! 
It's a shame the market whether's have to be born after Jan 1st. Do all 4-H goats where you live have to be born after Jan 1st? Unless something changes, here they have to be born after a certain time in July and our fair is always in early or mid June.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Not all just the market goats. You can actually show market does now too. I got that rule put into effect last year. That way if you have a small herd like us and all you get that year are does you won't have to go out and buy more goats. And that way if that happens the kid can still sell their animal. At our fair only the market animals can sell in the auction so if you show a market doe it goes in with the wethers. It would be a little harder to win but we might just try it this year. I felt bad because I made the rule then we didn't show any market does, just breeding does. So I guess as long as she has 2 kids it doesn't matter if they are bucks or does. If she goes early we will figure something out. If they are early I am hoping for does so we can still show them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

That's great that you were able to do that, even if you don't show market does, the option is there for others who might want to  
I am not sure how the fair here will work this year, we're giong to a meeting in 2 weeks and we'll find out then.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Good luck at the meeting I hope your kids love the fair. I looked forward to it every year I was in and I still look forward to it now. I have been on the Livestock auction committee for our county for 3 years and this year was elected onto our fair board so I guess I will never be out of it. lol I look at so many pictures of your goats and kids that now I feel like I know you all personally it is crazy to think we have never seen each other.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Come on New years...day... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I know I can't wait.....Toth when are your first ones due?


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

The end of January... to the beginning of February.... :wink:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Did you stack them all with in a few days like last year LOL. I don't know how you did it i would be soooo tired.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I think she has either dropped or is dropping I didn't think that belly could get any lower but she is starting to get sunkin in looking. 3 more days please Athena its only 3 days how bad could it be. lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

HeHe...yep...they keep us guessing... :laugh:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well she looks like she has dropped now she is a lot more sunken in then the other day. Hopefully she either goes soon or waits till I am off work.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

:hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She now only has to wait 12 more hours and we are in the clear for 4-H babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*



RPC said:


> She now only has to wait 12 more hours and we are in the clear for 4-H babies.


LOL Hang in there Athena!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Hang in there girl.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Well she hung in there it is now 2011 and still nothing she dropped yesterday and the breeder said that's the real big sign that she will pop those kids out. Well its time and still nothing. Do you think if I push on her sides she will pop them out? lol I am really ready for babies I am off today and tomorrow and want 2 days to play with them before I go back to work but I know she is going to wait till Monday just to upset me.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

LOL I hear ya Roger! Ithma is due today, and unless something drastic happens, it'll be at least another day or two. My kids go back to school on Monday, and I really was hoping they would be home for the delivery. If she waits and goes during the day I'll be home alone. How scary is that? LOL!!!

Dropping is a cool sign though isn't it? I couldn't really tell with my first two does, but I could definitely tell with Ithma, so what a fun sign of things to come


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I am over the signs just give me the babies LOL.....Let me know when Ithma goes into labor and I will go squeeze Athen to get her kids out at the same time. I am leaving in a bout 5 minutes to go to Rural King and get more fence panels as my christmas present so we can make the pasture a little bit bigger. Maybe she will have them while I am gone.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

At least she made it to 2011.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

How funny Roger, I love to see how we are all so impatient, it is great.

Hey at least she waited for the new Year, I was in the same boat, I was afraid I would have a doe kid before today but she did not so I am so happy also.

Go tell her you are leaving for the day when she thinks you are gone sneak back and you will have babies, :clap:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Sweetgoats, I tried that I left for a couple hours and just got home and still nothing..... She just looks up at me like what are you doing back so soon.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

:clap: :leap: Well we have some progress but not alot. We finally have a little discharge going on. So her and Jasmine are locked in the barn now. Jasmine is not sure she is liking it one bit but Athena doesn't want to be the only one. So Jasmine will just have to deal with it. :slapfloor: Think happy thoughts and get this girl pushing I am hoping for :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: but what ever happen is good with me as long as everyone is happy and healthy. My cousin leaves for the army in 3 days so we are going out to dinner tonight. I will make sure to let her know when I leave so that maybe I will have presents when I get home.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Here's to... :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :thumb: ray:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Maybe she will be ready when you get back....or close enough to not have you up all night!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

well hopefully she kids soon for you so the agonizing wait can be over


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

She is sticking to the does code of honor laws....... She dropped 3 days ago and nothing.....she lost a little of her plug and nothing......she wines like she is staring labor and nothing.....Today she is star gazing and nothing...... her vulva is dialated and nothing....... she has milk and still nothing...... I think she just needs to go on a diet and isn't prego. I am going to get drunk and go to bed early tonight because I have no hair left I have pulled it all out. I am not a patient person I have realized. I have even been leaving and going to lunch/ dinners and shopping and telling her every time and still nothing..... :? :GAAH: :hair:  :veryangry:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

LOL!!!!! I feel your pain Roger! Ithma is the same way, although she hasn't done any whining or showing any signs of real discomfort. I'm ready for babies too, and try to find things to do to keep my mind off of it, not an easy task. But the anticipation is so exciting  
It's funny when I go out to check on her, my kids ask 'Did she lose her ligs?' LOL After watching Ashley's girls last night/this morning on the video they are evern more excited!

Are your nieces excited?


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I know Kerigan is super excited but one minute Taylor is and the next she doesn't care. She is being a "normal" 13 year old who thinks she is 30. I am not liking this teen stuff. I wish we could go back 5 years and she would stay that way.
I am not good at checking the ligs. I was for sure she lost them a week ago so last night I felt Jasmines to make sure I was feeling them right and she didn't have any either but she isn't due till February 14th so i know I just can't find them right.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I know what you mean, I have a 4, 9 and 12 year old. There are days my son <9> is all for helping, but then there are days I have to MAKE him go out of the house as in - raise my voice and tell him he's helping me and that's not an option. 
It took me time to figure out the lig thing. Last night Ithma's felt really soft, today you can feel them a little better, but they also feel a tad bit more sunken in. Have you watched a video on finding them? I know I saw one on this group, and I also checked another site too, it may have been you tube. Together those along with an illistration helped me figure it out.

I was going to let my oldest two find ligs on the does due next month and compare how they feel to Ithma's, but didn't get a chance, so we'll try tomorrow if she doesn't decide to have any surprises. They are very curious about finding the ligs and how one doe differs from the other.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Ligaments: feel along the spine and when you get to the end of it feel towards the tail in a V (the open end being towards the tail) they will be alongside the tail bone and feel like real hard bone in a doe who isnt bred or far from kidding. In a doe soon ot kid they might feel like they "spring" back up.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

Thank you Stacy I finally figured it out last night and her ligs were soft but still there. This afternoon they are either gone or almost gone. They were alot different feeling so I would say we are closer. She had more straw stuck to her but today. Hopefully with in the next couple days I will have babies if not tonight since I work. She wasn't really interested in her hay at this feeding which is odd because nothing comes between her and food.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page*



RPC said:


> Thank you Stacy I finally figured it out last night and her ligs were soft but still there. This afternoon they are either gone or almost gone. They were alot different feeling so I would say we are closer. She had more straw stuck to her but today. Hopefully with in the next couple days I will have babies if not tonight since I work. She wasn't really interested in her hay at this feeding which is odd because nothing comes between her and food.


Do you think our girls are secretly communicating, and keeping us waiting on purpose? :laugh: I think they are just going to drop the kids without warning.... 
Today I just can't seem to concentrate. I've been trying to clean house all day and find myself gazing out the window watching her. 
Tomorrow is my grocery store day, and the kids have a 4-H meeting tomorrow night <their first meeting>, now watch she will wait until tomorrow! Good thing is that 4-H is now having 2 meetings a month in case you can't make it to the first one WHEW...But as for grocery shopping...we might be eating eggs and pancakes for dinner tomorrow if she keeps me home on baby watch LOL


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

I think the are talking to each other. I just went and checked her again and I can still kinda feel her left lig so I don't really think she will go tonight. Tomorrow I work during the day and have a 4-H board meeting at 7:30p.m. so I guess we will see what they do. She hasn't done any pawing at the ground and she really doesn't seem to uncomfortable. She is getting up when I go in the pen and just really playing with her hay not really eating much of it. She is driving me CRAZY I just want babies so I can sleep at night again.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page*

No kids tonight she is still holding on to those ligs. I am hoping I will have kids by sunday her first due date was the 31st. But her second is the 5th so i guess I will just keep waiting.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Well she is super uncomfortable moaning a little. She is more open then earlier and if I am feeling them right her ligs are gone. Her udder isn't tight but the breeder said it might not be till after she kids. Hopefully she isn't just messing with me this time. I think since her "friend" Ithma, who she has never even heard of, has gone into labor she has decided to also.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

 Good luck!!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Thanks runaround hopefully everything goes smoothly


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

It would be great to hear of babies soon! Sending lots of good kidding vibes your way!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

I just checked on her and she isn't even chewing her cud anymore just moaning I fell bad for her.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

OMG Roger LOL!!!! These girls know how to frame us on the wall don't they haha.... Good luck to Athena I hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

I know they are crazy I will time when the first one is born and you do the same and we will see how close they go to each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Sounds like a plan! How fun is this!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

If she doesn't have them tonight I think I am just going to sit on her and force them out LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

haha --- wish forcing them out was an option sometimes


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

I just came in to warm up and was hoping to see that Athena had kidded! Any updates?


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Nope no babies she just went to sleep at about 1 after moving around and stretching some then all the moaning and small contractions.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Have you had a chance to check on her this morning? Any changes? Maybe she'll be smart and wait until the sun is up and it's a little warmer. I kept wishing Ithma would have waited until daylight.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

When I fed them at 7 she was acting normal lilke always. I am at work now so hopefully my sister and step dad will check on her


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Poor girl is so over being pregnant but she is keeping me guessing as to when this will all be over. She is moaning almost non stop. I just dont know what to say about her I thought for sure last night would have been the night with how she was acting but I guess not. Here are some pictures I just took of her.


















She doesn't always break that bad behind her shoulders here is a picture from last week


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Wow... she is big....no wonder she is moaning...looks like maybe trips.....or??? :shocked: Her udder isn't quite there yet...but can fill overnight.... Happy kidding...she is beautiful....  :hi5:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

awwwwe poor girl! looks like a small herd waitin in there! Good luck! happy kidding!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Toth I talked to the breeder and she said she doesn't always fill before she kids. and she isn't a strong milker so if she has more then 2 I will need to supplement but I am up for the challenge. I am hoping for 2 bucks and 1 doe but will be happy with anything.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Wow a small herd indeed! Poor Athena, I can't imagine how over this pregnancy she must be! But then she needs to let those kids out! Maybe you need to sit down and explain it to her a little better, hehe....
Her second due date is today right? So surely she can't hang onto them too much longer!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Possibly in Labor***

Yes her second due date is today. I am hoping she has them by saturday if not I might need to check myself into a phyc ward. While I was at work tonight my mom checked on her and said she was leaking some more but when I got home 10 min ago I didn't see anything. I just wanna go to sleep.


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

I hear you I am ready for bed too, I just went and checked my girl and it don't look like she is gona do anything tonight, hope not in the morning either as I have to go get a tooth pulled but maybe since I won't be here all day she will just poppem on out. Hope Athena goes soon for you I know this is enough to drive a person nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***



> Toth I talked to the breeder and she said she doesn't always fill before she kids. and she isn't a strong milker so if she has more then 2 I will need to supplement but I am up for the challenge. I am hoping for 2 bucks and 1 doe but will be happy with anything.


 She is such a nice Doe..... to bad.... she doesn't have alot of milk...  ... I pray... that she has twins and can support them....bottle babies are alot of work..... but.... if you want to do it ....if she has 3.....more power to ya.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

I agree, it sounds like it would be best if she had twins, but if you are ready to try out a bottle baby, then hope for three!

I remember when Ithma was overdue a couple of days I kept thinking....surely she can't stay pregnant forever LOL So I know you are thinking the same thing now that she is a day overdue. 
Hang in there, don't pull your hair out <hehe! somehow I still have mine!>, it can't be too much longer now!


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

I hear you Roger! My does are both due now and their ligs have hardly even softened. They give me these innocent looks like they don't even know they're supposed to have babies. :hair: But I'm not going to give them the satisfaction of seeing me go berserk. They can't hold out forever. (Or can they?!)


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

well I don't think there will be any babies tonight either I am thinking Saturday. Hopefully during the day so my sister can see them before she goes back to school.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

Any news on Athena? I hope all is well your way, and she has already given you kids or will soon!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

Well she is still holding them in. But her udder had gotten bigger and she looks posty. But like every other sign with her you just never know if its going to mean something or not. I am thinking if she doesn't go this weekend I might induce her because the poor girl is miserable. Here is her udder form this morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

awww poor Athena  She does look posty, so hopefully she won't wait too much longer.

What is it with the goats holding out on us this year? sheesh!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Not in Labor***

This has just been a hard year. First they weren't getting bred and now they won't give up their kids. They are crazy and I am crazier. O well she has to pop them out sooner or later. I have been really busy the last 2 days so that has helped me not think about it.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

SHE IS IN LABOR and I am supposed to be at work at 3:30 hopefully I won't be toooooo late


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

I suppose you could always just call in! Tell 'em your does in labor Hope all goes smoothly for you. NOw maybe mine will give up hers today too?


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Praying for a fast and uneventful delivery!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

:leap: yay!!!! don't forget the pics!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Oh that always bites! Hope shed kids quickly


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Don't worry mommaB there will be lots of pictures it just might have to wait till after work


----------



## peggy

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

ooooh, exciting, another baby on the way.... I'll keep checking in.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

So how long can she have contractions and lots of stretching safely before she goes into hard labor? I thought it would go faster then this she hasn't layed down in like 4 hours


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

OH wow, well it sounds like she's still getting ready to me, may not be much longer now! Ithma started laboring when I put her in her stall around 4:30-5pm, and she didn't have her kids until after midnight.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Great looks like a looooong night ahead of me. O well atleast it will be the last long night till February.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

It'll be a long night anyway because your going to have trouble pulling yourself away from those babies when they come!!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

You know me way to well. I will be out there forever with them after they are born taking pictures and playing with them. Them prob come upload the pictures and go back out. LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

hows she doing?


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

How are things going any kids yet? Im still waiting  for mine.


----------



## nublynn

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

can't wait to see the new little ones


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

The suspense is too much!!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Well they are here I have been in the barn for hours she pushed the first one out at about 10:45 p.m. Now Athena is a traditional and so is the sire but the first born was an all red doe. Then about 5 minutes later came a painted buck. That's it just twins in that massive stomach. Here some pictures.

































I am tired but I need to go back out to the barn she still hasn't passed the placenta.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

oh wow what beauties  congrats :leap: So glad you have healthy kiddos


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Awww they are adorable!!!! And OMG did Athena and Ithma get their babies mixed up? LOL!! Ithma is red and had traditionals, where as our buck is known for throwing a lot of paints....how funny is this? !!! 
That red doe should be a keeper for sure, as I know they are VERY in demand in our area with some of the breeders.

CONGRATS!!!!! And have fun with those babies! STAY WARM! It's soooo cold tonight!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

wow! nice!!
good neck extension on that buck kid!!!


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

congrats


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Well she finally passed the afterbirth so now I won't worry. Everyone is doing cold even though its like 15 degrees.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

Hoosier I am pretty sure they did switch kids maybe that's why she went later so you wouldn't think I came down and switched them. As soon as the doe popped out I looked at my mom and sister and said well if its a doe I guess we have another one in our herd if its a boy he will be a flashy show kid. then I waited a couple minutes and got her all dried before I looked to see what it was. Sure enough it looks like we are up to 7 does and 1 buck in the herd now. Man and I said I wasn't keeping any and we had enough. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Finally in Labor***

awwwwweee congrats!!! :stars: I can't believe ONLY 2???? sheesh. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that little red girl!! Don't blame you one bit for wanting to keep her! And the boy looks like he is big and healthy!! Enjoy!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

They definitely look like big kids, and that doe definitely looks like a keeper. I LOVE red does, I remember when we bought our 2 red does, they were in with about 15 other traditionals and most were for sale <people were getting out of the business for a while>. But I only had my eyes on them.

I couldn't wait to see what mine were LOL I checked as soon as I got their mouths/noses cleaned and their bodies partially cleaned off. But I also had to shorten their cords because they broke way too long, so that gave me an excuse to check their anatomy too LOL But I haven't checked to see if they are clean teated or not, might do that later today.

I hope you were able to get some zzzz's, it sure was cold last night and that with all the excitement can take a lot out of you! And again Congrats to the new kids!!!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

Congrats! I am so in love with all the adorable Boer babies!


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

THEY ARE CUUUUUTE! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## nublynn

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

Congrats to you on the little cuties!...


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

now we need pictures of the kids in daylight


----------



## liz

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

:leap: FINALLY!!! Those adorable babies were well worth the wait!
CONGRATULATIONS on a healthy delivery :hug:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Athenas waiting page ** Baby pic on pg 9***

I agree and since I have wanted a red doe we have decided to keep her even though I really don't need another one.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn*

Alright so Jasmine is up next. I have had some problems with this doe. I bought her bred back Nov, 7th. After a week of being here she seemed to be in heat. After a little back and forth with the breeder on what we could do I decided to get her ultrasounded. The vet said "they" look viable. So I was hoping that ment 2 viable kids. Well I don't think she really looks big enough for 2 kids but what do I know. When she came she was a little on the skinny side for me but I have been working on that. Now she is due either 2-8-11 or 2-14-11. I am going with the second date. The breeder said she went 4 days over last year. She still doesn't have an udder which I asked the breeder about and she said her mother did this when she had a single and bagged up really late so that's what I am hoping will happen if not I guess she will be culled. I really like this doe she is a paint and 97% purebred. She is a little light boned for me. For some reason every picture I take of her she looks horrible but she really is a nice looking goat in person. As soon as she sees that flash she hunches up.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

Well I could be really wrong but I am pretty sure Jasmine aborted her kids some time after I took her to the vet to be ultrasounded. I remember her tail being messy after I was gone for a weekend but didn't think much about it since that was the first reason I took her to the vet. So I guess I will have to buy a wether so both kids have a baby to show and then the next 2 does are due March 22nd and 23rd.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

I am so sorry Roger  That really stinks  Maybe next year all will go the way you need it to go. I totally understand though, because our first doe this winter had aborted a month before she was due


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

:sigh: Sorry to hear that. Like Hoosier said, maybe next year it will all work better....
I just looked at your baby pics. That flashy red doeling is nice but that buckling is awesome! I love the way the cape comes all the way down to his chest in the front. Very nice babies from that doe. I'm jealous!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

If she aborted yo would have seen the kids as they would have been of some size to be seen on the ultasound.

Does she have any idder forming?


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Jasmines turn due 2/14*

No udder at all her vulva looks like an open doe. I bounced her and don't feel anything inside. I didn't get to see the ultrasound he just said yes or no and if she aborted back when I think she did she was only 2 months or so along. When i bought her she acted like she was in heat so that's why I took her to the vet then a couple weeks later I was gone for the weekend and my mom took care of them. When I came back her tail was messy and I thought she was having another false heat so didn't think anything about it since the vet had said she was bred the last time. Now I think she had miscarried while I was gone and I never looked for kids. O well 2-3 more does should be bred 2 due the end of march and one the end of April.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn*

Well even though they may just go on the same day first up is Joy she is due March 22 and then sky is due on the 23. I was going back and forth on breeding these 2. Some people were saying they were big enough other said to wait and before I completely decided my dad had already turned them out with the buck and he had already gotten to them. I took all the goats to my dad's house this summer because he had a 3 acre pasture that he didn't have the cattle in and it was free food in my eyes so I said sure and brought them over. I am excited because these are Paintball's first kids and I can't wait to see what they will look like but nervous because I feel like the does are a little small. I would guess them without being bred to be about 110 pounds. So hopefully all will go well and all this worry is for nothing. I can feel about a palms worth of udder starting so that is exciting. Hopefully since I am really watching their grain the kids won't be too big to come out safely. Sorry about the photos these were taken off my phone.
Here is Joy
















This is Sky is is the red head
















This is the proud papa Paintball (He was trying to fit all on that board he is really longer when its not cold out.)


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Gorgeous girls Roger! And Paintball looks like a real character in that pic! Silly boy tring to stand on that board!
I only have one doe that is fullblooded, and the rest are crossed with something, and the girls I had kid last year were only about 110lbs when they kidded. They aren't great big, thick goats, and didn't have any issues. So hopefully your girls will do just fine. I've heard they should be no less than 80lbs, and should be close to a year old.

Good Luck and definitely keep us updated! It won't be too much longer now!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Well I hope they do as well as yours did they will be a little over 13 months old when they kid out. I think I am going to wait till valentine and cashmere are 2 year olds before they freshen. So they won't have kids next year but in 2 years we will get to see their babies. I can't wait already to see what theirs look like from paintball since they are both colored and he is a paint.


----------



## kannm

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Roger, I love that buck!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Kannm Now you know why i am soooo excited to see his kids. I hope that have a big butt like him. I wish he was registered.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Well I feel as if I might have put the pictures up a few days to soon. Sky looks as if she has added another baby to her stomach and because she is looking that much bigger I sure hope that means twins and not a huge kid. She is the one I am most worried about with her size. She is also starting to loose her mucus plug. She better hold on another 20 days and make it to 140 atleast. I am sure she can do it. I just hope everything goes as smoothly as Athena's delivery. These are my first FF so I don't know what to expect and I only have 4 kiddings under my belt.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

My first two does to kid last year were ff, and they started losing their plug weeks before they kidded. Hopefully that is what is going on with Sky


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

I am just so ready for them to have paintball's first babies. We will see what they look like. It would be really crazy If I end up with all colored kids this year.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

I know how you feel, My Rush (from Pam) is a Traditional, but his sire "Rossi" is heavily painted... none of my does are paints. so we'll see what we get! Though I have to wait until April 20-24th for the rest of mine to go. 
goo luck Roger!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*



> I know how you feel, My Rush (from Pam) is a Traditional, but his sire "Rossi" is heavily painted... none of my does are paints. so we'll see what we get! Though I have to wait until April 20-24th for the rest of mine to go.
> goo luck Roger!


 Yep... the color gene is there....sometimes you get it and sometimes you don't..... but the chance is there.... :wink:

I had one person tell me...I want a paint baby out of her own Doe....well ...she did get a paint alright.... it was a buckling...and the only paint he had was... on his scrotum...LOL ...she said....I got the paint.... but I didn't specify where.... :doh: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*



toth boer goats said:


> I know how you feel, My Rush (from Pam) is a Traditional, but his sire "Rossi" is heavily painted... none of my does are paints. so we'll see what we get! Though I have to wait until April 20-24th for the rest of mine to go.
> goo luck Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... the color gene is there....sometimes you get it and sometimes you don't..... but the chance is there.... :wink:
> 
> I had one person tell me...I want a paint baby out of her own Doe....well ...she did get a paint alright.... it was a buckling...and the only paint he had was... on his scrotum...LOL ...she said....I got the paint.... but I didn't specify where.... :doh: :laugh:
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! That reminds me of when Sweetheart kidded on the 2/23, I was helping her clean up her buckling, looked between his legs because it didn't look right and I was like 'What is THAT?' he looked like a traditional, BUT had a huge patch of brown hair between his legs. Freaked me out at first! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*



> LOL!!!!! That reminds me of when Sweetheart kidded on the 2/23, I was helping her clean up her buckling, looked between his legs because it didn't look right and I was like 'What is THAT?' he looked like a traditional, BUT had a huge patch of brown hair between his legs. Freaked me out at first!


 :ROFL: :hi5:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Well Sky's udder is about the size of a grapefruit and Joy is like 2 oranges. Joy's is nice and wide where as Sky's is not as wide. I hope they start to fill up soon because those udders aren't going to fill any belly's.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Some Does do wait til they kid...and need assistance.......I keep Oxytocin around and give them some... if they don't appear to have enough milk there.... I think it is like 1cc...but your vet can verify that...right now.. my vet instructions and bottle are out in the barn...I will have to check tomorrow..... :wink:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Ok thank you toth. I guess we will continue to wait and see how things go.Joys mom waited until she was in labor to really fill up so maybe that's how she will be also.


----------



## Dunfactor

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Good luck and I am thinking paint baby thoughts for you!

Tracy


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

What are the chances of kids born at 138 days making it? Sky is having some contractions and her ligs are low. I don't think she is going to go tonight but if she does do you think the kids would live? She still doesn't have much of an udder but we have the powder colostrum and of course the milk mixture that I feed to Cashmere. I am hopeing she waits a couple days and that she gets milk by then I can't imagine both ff does would kid with out milk but what do I know.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*



> Ok thank you toth. I guess we will continue to wait and see how things go.Joys mom waited until she was in labor to really fill up so maybe that's how she will be also.


 Your welcome..good luck... :hug: 


> What are the chances of kids born at 138 days making it? Sky is having some contractions and her ligs are low. I don't think she is going to go tonight but if she does do you think the kids would live? She still doesn't have much of an udder but we have the powder colostrum and of course the milk mixture that I feed to Cashmere. I am hopeing she waits a couple days and that she gets milk by then I can't imagine both ff does would kid with out milk but what do I know.


Normal gestation is ...145...150 days...it is safe ...I know for sure... of five days prior to 145 days... at 140 days ...138 is just short of that... so I am not quite sure how to answer that.. I am praying... your Doe.. holds out a little longer... :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

RPC....How is your Doe...... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

hows she doing?


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Well she is still holding them in thank god and we have made it to day 140 so thats a plus I am still hopeing she waits some more and gets a better udder. I already have 1 bottle baby so whats a few more but I would like to not have more.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

So glad... she is holding on...I pray... she will wait longer for her udder to come in more.... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

sounds like she'll fill a few hours before kidding. 
140 .... now to wait.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Still not looking like today will be the day so thats a plus because I work all day and night today. I am hopeing for sunday babies. Sunday is my only day off each week so it would be nice if they both went that morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

I pray... for a happy kidding on Sunday.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Roger, my biggest boer doe just had triplets and her udder looked like a ff udder (maybe two grapefruits, and that might be stretching it). She had kidded once before, last year. She is feeding all three of them just fine! I'll let you know how that continues as the babies grow, but I don't think she will have any problems. I'm sure your girls will do just fine feeding their babies and, like you said, you already have one bottle baby so it looks like you are set to feed another if you have to.
Can't wait to see your babies! I especially like your black headed doe. I'm partial to the black traditionals myself.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

I sure hope they feed their kids just fine. I really like the black headed doe also. She is thick and deep and long but the judge didn't like her black head and put her 5th in her class at the fair this summer. Taylor was not to happy but you win some and lose some. I just can't wait to see my bucks first kids. I hope he passes on his super large rump.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky has dropped some*

Well sky has dropped a little I would say is she has twins it looks like now she has a single. She has always carried real high and wide and now she is a little lower and not so wide. Since she is so little i don't know how hollowed out she will get but she is getting closer. Also her ligs are either gone or super low. This could be a fun couple days. 
Joy on the other hand looks like she still has a bit. Since they were pasture bred she could have had a 5 day heat. They were at my dads so I am going by what they think they saw as far as breeding dates. She may still have a month if she didn't take the first time.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

Sounds like Sky is getting close! I hope she waits until Sunday or at least when your home and not at work!
Isn't it funny how they look like they have twins, then suddenly, you wonder where that other kid went when their bellies drop? It's like they magically disappear until it's time to come out and make an appearance! With that said, praying she does give you twins! if it's anything... We thought Trouble was only going to have a single...


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Its now Joy and Skys turn pg 11*

OK so I have a question. Might Sky be in labor? She was laying out there just fine munching on some hay while I was feeding Cashmere her last bottle of the day. I coughed and it scared her and she jusmped right up. She didn't have any discharge well in a matter of 5 minutes she had a 6 inch long cord of white mucus hanging and she is starting to flip out over it. Getting real loud and almost shacking. What do you think?


----------



## liz

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

You're in for a long night! She could go in an hour or in a few hours...the ropey discharge and the sudden chattering are sign that she's getting closer.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

That's what I thought. Now work is going to think I am calling off in the morning because I wanna go drink for saint patty's day when in fact I will be having babies. Since my step mom is the boss hopefully she wont think I am lieing but she has not been in the best mood these past couple days. i have most off the stuff done for tomorrow so they should be good. I do all the shipping and receiving at my place. So hopefully all will work out.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

:leap: Sounds like it to me! Once we got that long cord it was within two hours that the hard labor started. Yippee!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Sounds like she is definitely close! You gotta give us updates when you can!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Yep close.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Any news Roger? I keep checking hoping she has kidded. Maybe your busy with new babies? I hope so


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Sorry it is taking me so long to get back with you guys. These does are holding true to the doe code of honor. Still no kids, Still small udders but they are growing. Still laying around alot, and still acting like they could go any time. I am ready for a full nights sleep. Watch they will both go a week over their due date just so I keep waiting. They are "due" the 22 and 23 but were pasture bred so I might have missed one. I guess we will just keep waiting.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Wow, I thought for sure she was going to go! It must have been a long thin thread instead of that thick stuff (diameter of your finger or more)? I still have two holding out as well but not disappointed in that. Doe code of honor, yep, it's awful! :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Happy kidding to ya'!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

:hug:


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Well Sky's ligs just keep coming and going. Now I wish I didn't know how to check so I wouldn't keep getting excited everytime they go because they always seem to come back.Joy has been acting a little more off today and really wants Sky to stay away from her. I am thinking they will hold out on me till atleast there due dates if not a few days past just to make me overly tired. So tonight I went ahead and told them they were liers and not even pregnant so stop acting like it.
Joys mom Faith is looking like she did end up taking but I am not sure when. she is due anytime from now till the end of April. Last year she waited till 2 weeks before she was due to start building an udder. She didn't even really fill till Joy was already born. About a week ago I was messing with her and noticed she has one started so either she is getting ready early or she is a lot closer then I thought she was. 
I don't know what I would do if they all 3 decided to go at the same time. I am just hoping Joy and Sky give me at least a few hours in between each other. They were bred 1 day apart so we will just have to see what happens. Tuesday makes Joy's day 150 and Wednesday makes Sky's day 150. I should have kids by the weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

I know how you feel.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky in Labor?*

Aimee you are telling me. The wait is so horrible but once they are born it is bittersweet because now you have to wait a whole year for more babies.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Re: CGK boergoats Sky is in Labor*

Well I went out to do chores this morning and found sky on her side and her water had broken. But she wasn't pushing. She has had alot of discharge but still only a few contractions. How long is it safe for her to go before I go in. I would say she broke her water about an hour ago.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

I'm so glad to hear Sky is doing so well today! I am sure it's really hard for her to be isolated. Is her pen/stall near the others where she can see them? If not is there a way you could make her a temporary stall next to their main stall? My girls seem calmer when I stall them so they can see the others even if they can't be in the same stall/pen as the others are in.
Just remember...the minute you stop watching Joy so close, that's when she will kid LOL!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

Well right now no she can not see the rest. Her stall has an outdoor pen attached to in and tomorrow I will prob let her out so she can see the rest but It rained today and I don't want her to get muddy.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

I know how you feel, Roger. After my second doe of the season had the c-section, it was really hard to look forward to the next does going into labor (especially the other two ff!) The one ff had her baby with absolutely no problem while I was shopping and the other is due any time. I'm not going to say I'm not scared, even though the other five did great, but we'll get through it together. :hug: What are the odds of lightning striking us twice? (Okay, don't answer that!) I think we'll be okay. Glad to hear Skye is diong so much better! :clap:


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

Yes we will I am so glad I have a place to talk and everyone understands what I am saying and whats going on. My friends have no clue about goats or farming.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

 Most of my friends think I'm creepy for posting pictures of my goaties on my facebook, so I'm thankful for open arms here as well.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Bad day but Joy is next*

Joy is getting closer. I noticed a big change in her vulva today. So that's a plus. I noticed a big change in Sky's the night before she kidded so I hope the same is with Joy. I just want this over and done with so I don't have to worry. I actually keep forgetting about Faith who is also due sometime between now and the end of April. I am thinking she will be the end of April but She most likely won't have any problem since this will be her 3rd kidding. I just want Joy to be done and then I am done with FF. I have 100% made up my mind that the kids from this year will not be bred for spring kids but will wait till they are 1.5 years old to breed. Hopefully we won't run into the same issues as we did with Sky that way.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

Well Joy is in early Labor. She has been acting really off all day and I just went and checked on her this hour and she is have some contractions. Her udder is strutted and I am pretty happy with her FF udder for a boer doe. Please Pray for an uneventful fast delivery. I don't think I can do 2 c sections in 1 week.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

ray: for uneventful delivery! The only good thing to come from our c-sections is that now we know what to look for! :hug: I'm sure all will go great for Joy (still holding my breath on our last ff as well, strutted and soft ligs as of last night). Keep us posted! And glad it's a weekend for you. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

I hope things go smoothly for her! Please keep us updated when you can Roger! Thoughts and prayers going your way for pretty girl Joy! Can't wait to see her kiddos!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

Praying for a healthy kidding.... :hug: ray:


----------



## jduwall

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

ray: ray: for you all....let's us know how things are going... love those little boer babies...so fuzzy


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy is in early labor*

Thank you all for thinking of me and Joy. I am happy to report we have a little black painted doe to add to our show string. She will be shown at the fair this year by one of the kids. Then comes the tough part do I sell her or keep her. Mom is saying someone has to go but I am saying we don't already have a black paint doe so we should keep her. I guess after the fair we will decide who stays and who goes. I will post pictures in the next couple hours in the birth section.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy had a girl...Next is Faith*

So glad all went well with the delivery! :clap:


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Joy had a girl...Next is Faith*

Me to I did have to pull the baby even though she was small Joy was so tight I thought the head was not going to come out and with everything that happened with Sky I was a little scared. But i tried to stay calm and work at loosening up Joy and take it easy. As soon as we got her looser and the head out she just shoot out of Joy like a bullet. My mom missed it by like 5 minutes because she was on her way home from work and was kinda sad but I am so happy to have a live happy little girl running around with her mom. This is Paintball's first live kid and she is so cute. After the fair this year I will decide who stays and who goes. I don't need 9 does since we are only keeping them for 4-H kids. I really want to keep this little doe and I now its because of her color. But I will have to get a different buck to breed her too since her dad is my buck. Maybe I will be ready for a new buck in 2 years when I breed her? But I figure after the fair we will see how they look conformation wise and that will help make the decision.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Last but not least Faith is due April 27th. I hope she doesn't give me another single doeling. Not that I dislike her daughter Joy but this will be her third kidding and the first two were single doelings. She looks like she may be slightly bigger then last year but that could be that she is a little on the chunky side. I really don't care what she gives me but I would like a happy healthy baby. This has been a poor year on my little farm out of 6 does: 1 is still pregnant, 1 had a single doe, 1 had twins, 1 had a c-section and lost the kid, 1 aborted, and the last doe who has some super nice kids never got bred. So pray for twins that are happy and healthy.








You can see her udder growing a little in this picture.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

I am a really bad goat owner. I have been so busy with work and working with the younger goats that I completely forgot for this past week that Faith was even pregnant. I was out checking on all the goats and I keep everyone so separated in the winter(I have 5 pens for them all) and normally just throw their feed in and walk away and then spend time with a different pen a day. Well lately it has been the pen with the 4 4-H kids and then checking on sky to make sure she is healing well after her c-section 3 weeks ago today and then the new baby. Well tonight I went in with Ruby and Faith and that's when I remembered o yeah I need to be checking on you to see how you are progressing and make sure you don't go in labor and I miss it all.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Hey Roger just wondering how things are going? How's Faith coming along? I hope your getting some decent weather up your way now!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Me too.... :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Me Too! :wave:


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Faith is starting to drop and her udder is filling in some more. If I have the correct due date she is due tomorrow but she has gone on day 151 her last 2 kiddings so I am going to say thursday for babies. But according to the weather report we have a chance for 2" hail, 70mph winds and tornadoes. So maybe kids tonight who knows all I know is she does not look like she has started dialating so she better get on that first.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

I'm right there waiting with you! Hope she has them tonight before that nasty weather hits there. I'm jealous of the rain and cooler weather you guys are having there. I'd love just one day of temps in the 60-70 degree range. Is this your last kidding for the year?


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Well I am 99% sure it is. Right about the time Jasmine miscarried paintball broke into her pen but that was in December so if she is bred she should have an udder atleast started which she does not so I am pretty sure this is my last. I am just ready to get them out because I am supposed to house sit for my father friday thru tuesday. My sister will watch the goats here and I will take care of the cattle at his house. But I don't want to worry and keep driving back and forth. I don't know about your gas prices but we are sitting at 4.17 a gallon right now and it sucks. She keeps saying she wants to stay at his house but I don't think she can really do the chores. Those calves throw a 300 pound feeder around like its nothing and you always have to put them back or else not all of them can get to the feed if they are too close together. Plus as soon as you go in there they are trying to get the feed out of your hands. You try telling 30 calves that weigh about 900lbs to get out of your way when they are hungry. It is not so easy.
The rain is nice because we have all this green grass but we also have flooding. My dad said it is supposed to be a high of 48 on thursday. I just wish we could get into the 70"s and stay there. I don't want your heat though. We were down in Brooksville, FL which is about an hour north of Tampa(incase you didn't know) last June and that was too hot for me. I took 2 showers a day and changed my clothes about 3 times a day because I was sweating so much. I am sure if I lived there I would get more used to it.


----------



## RPC

*Re: CGK boergoats Next is Faith*

Well she is getting closer she has dropped a little more and her udder is fuller. I am thinking tomorrow since she has been going on day 151. That is if I have the right date.
This one is so you can see her udder. Her vulva isn't very big but my mom said she remembers it not getting very big last year also.








She has alot of hair but you can see she is dropping a little.








I am hoping she has twins but I don't think she will so if not twins then I am hoping for a buck.


----------



## RPC

Well I got half of what I wanted she has a little buck. The only problem is I am not home to see him yet. My dad went out of town yesterday and I am at his house taking care of the cattle while my mom and little sister take care of the goats for me. My mom called me about 7:30 this morning and said she went to go do chores and there was a baby in there all dry and walking around. She was upset that she missed it but he seems to be doing all right. When I get over there in a few hours I will take some pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the buckling...can't wait to see pics... :thumb:


----------

